# Just 60 day tourist visa?



## redex

I have created my tourist visa for 60 days however I really wish to stay in Guangzhou China for 6 months or so to try and get a good grasp of Mandarin.

Is it possible to apply for a 60 day tourist visa then when it expires go to Honk Kong and reapply for another 60 day tourist visa and go back to Guangzhou in Mainland China?

Has anyone done this type of thing before? I am a UK citizen with a british passport so it would be easy for me to go to Honk Kong but I am unsure if I would be able to apply for a China visa while there.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

I think you had better check on this. I had a friend who regularly went back to Hong Kong to renew his visa but the last time he went they told him that it was not possible anymore and he had to go back to his home country to renew the visa.

To stop that happening again he married a Chinese woman when he returned and could then renew at the local Public Security Office!

As I have been married and living here for some years I have no need for a visa as I now have a residents permit.

I have not heard from anyone in the past year as to whether they did a successful Hong Kong run or not. I am told it all changed 1st October last year.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china

Billy may be correct on this as they are always changing the visa system, but the place in Hong Kong that does the visa's is China Buildings in Wanchai on Hong Kong island.

Avoid going direct to China buildings and use one of the many travel service centers in Hong Kong as a middle man, they know their way around the system and will advise you best. 

I just made a 2 year visa in Hong Kong but I must leave and return every six months so every 6 months I cross into Hong Kong and come back. But I too am married to a Chinese lady. Also I am over 60 and therefore past the Chinese retirement age.

You are probably single and of working age so will be viewed differently, China does not like expats working illegally inside China. But, as I said, a travel service center will help you get around all the hurdles and they do not charge much.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

My friend used to get his visa renewed the same day with an agent based in the airport at Hong Kong but last time he went they told him no and sent him to the main Chinese Government building.

Eric, not sure long you have been here but try to persuade the PSB to do away with the need to leave every six months. Get a residents permit and you never have to leave.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china

Zhongshan Billy said:


> My friend used to get his visa renewed the same day with an agent based in the airport at Hong Kong but last time he went they told him no and sent him to the main Chinese Government building.
> 
> Eric, not sure long you have been here but try to persuade the PSB to do away with the need to leave every six months. Get a residents permit and you never have to leave.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


I have been here 20 years but only married for one year so can not apply for a residents permit just yet. As for the PSB. they are useless. My wife's hukou is for Zunyi City in Guizhou province and the PSB there will not do my visa because she does not live there permanent, the place in Jiangsu where we live and she works will not do my visa because she is not a resident of this province, lol catch 22.

But heck every six months I get a shopping trip to Honkers and see old friends so no big deal for me.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

The hokou is a problem but as we have two apartments here in Zhongshan now she was able to get her details change so the local PSB have looked after me ever since 2009.

Back in 2010 I went to renew my visa here and I ran into a very officious officer he insisted that my wife had to go back to her hometown and renew some item, that meant that my visa would expire in two days so i had to pop over to Macau overnight get a 14 day visa and when she returned I was able to renew my visa. Mind you a night in lively Macau was no hardship.

But she will still need to go back to Hunan when her passport expires but that is 7 year ahead.

Maybe I will run into you in HK one day.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china

Zhongshan Billy said:


> The hokou is a problem but as we have two apartments here in Zhongshan now she was able to get her details change so the local PSB have looked after me ever since 2009.
> 
> Back in 2010 I went to renew my visa here and I ran into a very officious officer he insisted that my wife had to go back to her hometown and renew some item, that meant that my visa would expire in two days so i had to pop over to Macau overnight get a 14 day visa and when she returned I was able to renew my visa. Mind you a night in lively Macau was no hardship.
> 
> But she will still need to go back to Hunan when her passport expires but that is 7 year ahead.
> 
> Maybe I will run into you in HK one day.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


My next Hong Kong trip will be in January next year, maybe a one or two night stay and then up to Guangzhou to spend a few days with an old Chinese friend and fly to Chongqing in Sichuan province.

The wife cannot complain about the cost as I have to do it so she blames the PSB lol. We are getting older Billy, all work and no play is not good man.


----------



## lanqiuren173

redex said:


> I have created my tourist visa for 60 days however I really wish to stay in Guangzhou China for 6 months or so to try and get a good grasp of Mandarin....


Most people in Guangzhou speak Guangzhouhua (Cantonese) as opposed to Mandarin. So, if you want to "get a good grasp of Mandarin," Guangzhou may not be the best place to pursue that goal..


----------



## redex

How to get a Chinese VISA in Hong Kong

I found this website with lots of information on the matter. It says it is possible but I havent read all of it yet.


----------



## redex

from the saporedicina website the comments say if you have a tourist visa on the mainland then you come to HK trying to get a new tourist visa you will probably be refused

Other helpful info about getting China Visas in Hong Kong:

How to apply for a Chinese visa in Hong Kong

The Hong Kong Visa Topic - Visa Issues - Chinese-forums.com


----------



## pomwonderful33

Starting last year, its sometimes difficult to get visa renewals in Hong Kong, and there's a possibility that they may deny renewal.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

pomwonderful33 said:


> Starting last year, its sometimes difficult to get visa renewals in Hong Kong, and there's a possibility that they may deny renewal.


The regulations all changed on 1st October 2013. 

I would be interested to hear of anyone who is able to renew a visa in Hong Kong from now on. If it is possible then I am sure that the information will certainly be of interest to others.

It may be that Eric, being married to a Chinese citizen, may be more successful in that rather than those not married. 

Being married to or having a child with a Chinese Citizen is looked on more favourably.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china

Zhongshan Billy said:


> The regulations all changed on 1st October 2013.
> 
> I would be interested to hear of anyone who is able to renew a visa in Hong Kong from now on. If it is possible then I am sure that the information will certainly be of interest to others.
> 
> It may be that Eric, being married to a Chinese citizen, may be more successful in that rather than those not married.
> 
> Being married to or having a child with a Chinese Citizen is looked on more favourably.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


Billy you may very well correct as I have just phoned a German friend who lives in Zuhai near Macau and he has been in China longer than me. He now has to send his passport to a person we know on the Hong Kong border and it takes 20 days to make the visa. I now think things have seriously changed on the visa issue in Hong Kong. His latest visa in July this year was made in Shenzhen by our mutual friend.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

I came here in 2009 and I renewed my visa in London as I went back and forth several times in the first six months. 

Then I go married in 2010 and then had two six months visa and I was always able to renew the visa at the PSB. No one prevented me from renewing as I am married to a Chinese National and I never had to leave the country.

They then started giving me 12 months for the next two years then this year I received my residence permit. 

Hopefully, Eric, it will not be too long before you do not have to make the journey to Hong Kong. 

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china

Zhongshan Billy said:


> I came here in 2009 and I renewed my visa in London as I went back and forth several times in the first six months.
> 
> Then I go married in 2010 and then had two six months visa and I was always able to renew the visa at the PSB. No one prevented me from renewing as I am married to a Chinese National and I never had to leave the country.
> 
> They then started giving me 12 months for the next two years then this year I received my residence permit.
> 
> Hopefully, Eric, it will not be too long before you do not have to make the journey to Hong Kong.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


Tell me Billy, what kind of problems did you go through in the residence permit application and what kind of stipulations did they set, ie did you have to have a certain amount of funds in a chinese bank? And how long did you have to be married to apply etc?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

Eric in china said:


> Tell me Billy, what kind of problems did you go through in the residence permit application and what kind of stipulations did they set, ie did you have to have a certain amount of funds in a chinese bank? And how long did you have to be married to apply etc?


When I first was married they would only give me the 6 months visit, twice in the first year. I was told the reason was that I had not been married long enough. Each time I only renewed them at the PSB with no need to leave the country. I then received 12 months ones for next three years. 

Then when I went to renew in January this year I completed the new form that was introduced after the changes that were made the previous October. I was flummoxed by the new visa categories and the Officer at the PSB said that I should apply for the Residence Permit. They then asked my wife to sit there and write a letter setting out details of when we married and the properties we had bought together. At that time we had been married for 4 years.

So I ticked the boxes. One week later I collected my passport with a new Residence Permit. I can now leave and re-enter the country as often as I want or not go anywhere at all. 

At no time was I asked how much I had in the bank, I did not have to undergo any medical or provide any other information. I think that perhaps the fact that I had bought an apartment may have helped. Of course the Residence Permit does not allow me to go to work but that is not something I plan to do.

The cost of the residence permit, that is valid for two years, was less than the cost of a 12 month visa with multiple entries.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china

Thanks Billy. I am moving to Chongqing in Sichuan next month and eventually we will buy an appartment there. We are also partners with several other people in two workshops there. 

Once we have an apartment she will change her houku to that city from her home town a couple of hours drive away and then we shall see what transpires. My present visa is good for a year and a half yet.


----------



## bean481

In July I came on a family reunion Q1 visa and applied for a residence permit within 30 days. I'm married to a Chinese woman from Changsha. Just needed invitation letter from my wife, medical inspection, my wife's lifebook, wedding certificate and 1000rmb. Nothing from the bank 
etc. Came within 3 weeks and lasts for 3 years.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

bean481 said:


> In July I came on a family reunion Q1 visa and applied for a residence permit within 30 days. I'm married to a Chinese woman from Changsha. Just needed invitation letter from my wife, medical inspection, my wife's lifebook, wedding certificate and 1000rmb. Nothing from the bank
> etc. Came within 3 weeks and lasts for 3 years.


It looks like every Province has its own rules and regulations.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china

Zhongshan Billy said:


> It looks like every Province has its own rules and regulations.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


The rules laid down by Beijing are are open to interpretation and each province interperates them to suit their own ends, I have learned this the hard way.


----------



## redex

So it turns out my visa is a 60day visa with a double entry. this means I can stay in china for 60 days, go to hong kong for 1 day then return to china for 60 days. I am very happy with this.

Also I have found this website which says as a one off they can extend a tourist visa when it runs out for 30 days
Google visas in China.
If you have entered into China with a tourist (L) visa, and want to stay in China longer than the valid period specified on your visa, you are requested to extend your visa's stay. We can get extra 30 days stay for you, maximum 1 time.

Does anyone know if it is possible to extend a tourist visa for 30 days??


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

redex said:


> So it turns out my visa is a 60day visa with a double entry. this means I can stay in china for 60 days, go to hong kong for 1 day then return to china for 60 days. I am very happy with this.
> 
> Also I have found this website which says as a one off they can extend a tourist visa when it runs out for 30 days
> Google visas in China.
> If you have entered into China with a tourist (L) visa, and want to stay in China longer than the valid period specified on your visa, you are requested to extend your visa's stay. We can get extra 30 days stay for you, maximum 1 time.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to extend a tourist visa for 30 days??


Are you sure that you have this correct? When you have been here for 60 days then your visa has expired, regardless of how many entries you have remaining. A double entry means that you can come and go a second time during the life of that 60 day visa. It does not mean that you have another 60 days from the re-entry date.

After 60 days you will need to leave China and reapply for a Visa. 

I am awaiting to see whether this renewal can still be made in Hong Kong as there has been a lot of talk about *renewals* not being issued from there any longer other than one initial short term renewal.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china

redex said:


> So it turns out my visa is a 60day visa with a double entry. this means I can stay in china for 60 days, go to hong kong for 1 day then return to china for 60 days. I am very happy with this.
> 
> Also I have found this website which says as a one off they can extend a tourist visa when it runs out for 30 days
> Google visas in China.
> If you have entered into China with a tourist (L) visa, and want to stay in China longer than the valid period specified on your visa, you are requested to extend your visa's stay. We can get extra 30 days stay for you, maximum 1 time.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to extend a tourist visa for 30 days??


If your visa is valid for 60 days then you need a new visa after 60 days. You cannot stay in China for 60 days and then visit hong kong for one day and return on the same visa, you need a new one.

I cannot comment on extensions for the L visa.

I should add that you MUST leave china on the day the visa expires or earlier. For each day you are late after the expiry date they will fine you cny 500 per day.


----------



## redex

Sorry, I did not explain that very well. The visa is valid till 1 Apr 2015

So I will enter the mainland on December 28th. Stay for 60 days. Then leave to Hong Kong for 1 day then come back to the mainland for another 60 days.

The visa states:
"enter before: 1 Apr 2015"
"Duration of each stay: 60 days after entry"
"Entries: 2"

I think I have got this right


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

That sounds much better.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china

redex said:


> Sorry, I did not explain that very well. The visa is valid till 1 Apr 2015
> 
> So I will enter the mainland on December 28th. Stay for 60 days. Then leave to Hong Kong for 1 day then come back to the mainland for another 60 days.
> 
> The visa states:
> "enter before: 1 Apr 2015"
> "Duration of each stay: 60 days after entry"
> "Entries: 2"
> 
> I think I have got this right


Are you sure you have the wording correct? It should read duration of stay 60 days after entry. As Billy pointed out, the 2 entries means you can leave and re enter china twice using the same visa. But after 60 days the visa is finished.


----------



## redex

Doing a quick google search my visa is the same wording as all other double entry visas

http://logatfer.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/dsc_01592.jpg

http://www.jankrogh.com/jan/reiser/cn0_2011visa.jpg

http://www.travelchinaguide.com/images/photogallery/2009/china-visa.jpg

http://www.chinatraveldiscovery.com/image/visa-fees/china-visa.jpg

"Duration of each stay: 60 days after entry"

So I have 60 days and two entries meaning a total of 120 days but midway through this 120 days I have to leave the mainland. So go to Hong Kong for a day then go back to the mainland


----------



## Eric in china

redex said:


> Doing a quick google search my visa is the same wording as all other double entry visas
> 
> http://logatfer.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/dsc_01592.jpg
> 
> http://www.jankrogh.com/jan/reiser/cn0_2011visa.jpg
> 
> http://www.travelchinaguide.com/images/photogallery/2009/china-visa.jpg
> 
> http://www.chinatraveldiscovery.com/image/visa-fees/china-visa.jpg
> 
> "Duration of each stay: 60 days after entry"
> 
> So I have 60 days and two entries meaning a total of 120 days but midway through this 120 days I have to leave the mainland. So go to Hong Kong for a day then go back to the mainland


I still think you are reading this wrongly. Take my present visa; Visa type Q2 enter before 02 jul 2016, duration of each stay 180 days after entry. Thus the validity of my visa is up to 02 jul 2016.

Now when is your enter before date? My visa is M which means multiple entries, this means I can enter and leave as many times as I wish but the visa expires on 02 jul 2016 and then I will have to renew it.


----------



## redex

My visa states:
"enter before: 1 Apr 2015"
"Duration of each stay: 60 days after entry"
"Entries: 2"

So I will enter the mainland on December 28th. Stay for 60 days. Then leave to Hong Kong for 1 day then come back to the mainland for another 60 days.


----------



## Eric in china

^Well this seems reasonable, let us know how you get on as it may help others.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

Redex is correct and will be OK.
This thread got me thinking so I went through the visa's that I had received since that first one in May 2009 valid until Nov 2009.

It was valid for six months for 2 entries and duration of stay after each entry was 60 days. 

I arrived in China in June intending to stay for six weeks, but withing a week I had taken an apartment and decided I would stay. I returned to the UK in August using the flight ticket I had originally bought. I travelled back to the UK with an almost empty suitcase!

I then came back a week later with an overweight suitcase and used the second entry with no problems. 

I then stayed here until October when I had to return to the UK to finalise some paperwork and whilst in the UK I obtained a new visa. This one was again valid for 6 months and was 2 entries with 90 day stay on each. By the end of this visa I was married here and have had 12 months visa's until I received my residence residence with no restrictions on coming or going.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china

Zhongshan Billy said:


> Redex is correct and will be OK.
> This thread got me thinking so I went through the visa's that I had received since that first one in May 2009 valid until Nov 2009.
> 
> It was valid for six months for 2 entries and duration of stay after each entry was 60 days.
> 
> I arrived in China in June intending to stay for six weeks, but withing a week I had taken an apartment and decided I would stay. I returned to the UK in August using the flight ticket I had originally bought. I travelled back to the UK with an almost empty suitcase!
> 
> I then came back a week later with an overweight suitcase and used the second entry with no problems.
> 
> I then stayed here until October when I had to return to the UK to finalise some paperwork and whilst in the UK I obtained a new visa. This one was again valid for 6 months and was 2 entries with 90 day stay on each. By the end of this visa I was married here and have had 12 months visa's until I received my residence residence with no restrictions on coming or going.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


I was also studying this last night, great minds think alike eh? And yes I cam to the same conclusion, my 2 year visa can now last me 2 and a half years.:spit:


----------



## bean481

I would read it as 60 day stay during which you can leave and re-enter once, not a multiple 60 days.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

bean481 said:


> I would read it as 60 day stay during which you can leave and re-enter once, not a multiple 60 days.


Redex is correct. He has a visa valid for 6 months that allows him to enter twice for no longer that 60 days on each entry.

It is the same visa that I received back in 2009 when I first came here and I was able to enter twice and each time was valid for 60 days. I had no problem with it and neither will Redex.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china

Zhongshan Billy said:


> Redex is correct. He has a visa valid for 6 months that allows him to enter twice for no longer that 60 days on each entry.
> 
> It is the same visa that I received back in 2009 when I first came here and I was able to enter twice and each time was valid for 60 days. I had no problem with it and neither will Redex.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


I had one incidence of this. Coming back from Macao last Chinese new year, my visa enter by date was due to expire the next day and the customs said it is OK if you cross the border now you still have sixty days to renew the visa.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

Eric in china said:


> I had one incidence of this. Coming back from Macao last Chinese new year, my visa enter by date was due to expire the next day and the customs said it is OK if you cross the border now you still have sixty days to renew the visa.


I would not like to trust the official who told you that. I was under the impression that once a visa had expired then staying in China beyond it would incur a penalty. 

So much so that I have just come back from my local police station where my Residence Permit is registered. I asked the official I have dealt with for the past 5 years a hypothetical question. 

This was that a friend was coming back into China to visit me and he had used up one entry of his two entries and he wanted to stay for 60 days. But his visa expired 20 days before he wanted to leave and could he stay longer.

The answer was that he would have to leave China by the expiry date of his visa and re apply for another visa. 

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## cschrd2

Billy is correct, Chinese visa expire on the date displayed, which is different from ie US visa where DHS choppes an expiry date (that can be passed visa deadline).


----------



## redex

I am not sure about other visa types but for tourist L visas there is no "expiry date"

There is an "enter before date"

For example on my 60 day visa the enter before date is 1 April

if I enter on 30th March then I will be able to stay for 60 days


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

redex said:


> I am not sure about other visa types but for tourist L visas there is no "expiry date"
> 
> There is an "enter before date"
> 
> For example on my 60 day visa the enter before date is 1 April
> 
> if I enter on 30th March then I will be able to stay for 60 days


Yes you are correct Redex. I have double checked my original Visa and it does not give a expiry date it gives a 'enter before' date.

However I still have my original Temporary residence permit and that shows my Visa expires on that same 'enter by' date. I was told at the police station that I needed to leave by that date and that was the same advice I was given yesterday.

If you are not going to be living at a hotel that is licenced for foreigners then you will have to register with your nearest police station.

Hopefully there will be someone there that can give you a definate answer.

Although it does not affect me as I now have a Residence Permit I am sure that many others will be very interested in the result.

The problem is that although this is a law by the Central Government, local provinces seem to have their own interpretation on it.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

